# SEOUL | Gangdong Millenial Jungheung S-Class | 40 fl x 4 | U/C



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Gangdong Millenial Jungheung S-Class, Gangdong-gu, Seoul, South Korea
115m / Residential / App / 2020-2023

40Fl : x4

































강동 밀레니얼 중흥S-클래스


새 시대를 열다! 클래스를 높이다 - 강동 밀레니얼 중흥S-클래스




gd-sclass.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

중흥S-클래스







www.s-class.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

중흥S-클래스







www.s-class.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

중흥S-클래스







www.s-class.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

중흥S-클래스







www.s-class.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

중흥S-클래스







www.s-class.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

중흥S-클래스







www.s-class.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

중흥S-클래스







www.s-class.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

중흥S-클래스







www.s-class.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

중흥S-클래스







www.s-class.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

중흥S-클래스







www.s-class.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

중흥S-클래스







www.s-class.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

중흥S-클래스







www.s-class.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

중흥S-클래스







www.s-class.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

중흥S-클래스







www.s-class.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

중흥S-클래스







www.s-class.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

중흥S-클래스







www.s-class.co.kr


----------

